# distcc(d) unter verschiedenen Architekturen

## bas89

Hallo,

ich würde gern meinen PC mit Fedora mit massig Rechenpower nutzen, um Quellcode für den Laptop zu übersetzen. Der PC hat ein 64-Bit-Fedora installiert, der Laptop arbeitet mit 32-bit "march=pentium-m" (es steckt ein Intel Core Duo ohne „2“ drin). Laut

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/cross-compiling-distcc.xml

sollte ich nun auf dem PC „crossdev“ installieren, doch Fedora kennt sowas nicht:

```

[root@bas89-pc ~]# yum search crossdev

Geladene Plugins: presto, refresh-packagekit

Warnung: Keine Übereinstimmung gefunden für: crossdev

Keine Übereinstimmungen gefunden

```

Gibt’s trotzdem eine Möglichkeit?

btw: Hier steht rein garnichts davon, dass gleiche Architekturen vorliegen müssen. Das sollte wohl mindestens erwähnt werden. Sonst eine super Dokumentation. Danke dafür.

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German). -- Finswimmer 

----------

## disi

Guck mal, ob Fedora vielleicht icecream hat. Das ist aehnlich aber viel einfacher aufzusetzen (habe ich gelesen).

Ausserdem muss man in Fedora erstmal "multilib" installieren, fuer 32bit Support. Es kommt auch auf die Version an 11/12/13 etc.

----------

## slick

Ich kenn Fedora nicht und kann daher nicht viel dazu sagen, falls du allerdings einen 32Bit chroot darin zur Verfügung hast wäre das evt. eine Option. Ich habe damit erfolgreich ein 32 Bit Gentoo in einem chroot auf einem 64 Bit Gentoo kompiliert. Solange das "Hostsystem" kompatibel zur CPU des "chroot-Gastes" ist sollte das kein Problem sein. Geht auch via nfs übers Netz. Obs immer klappt weiß allerdings nur die Glaskugel.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

----------

